# Bench Q's



## Habbyguy (Mar 22, 2010)

I would just like to get some input about the benchwork I have planed for my HO layout, thanks.


----------



## mkschram (Feb 8, 2010)

Wow! That looks like quite an undertaking. I understand all the blue lines, but am unclear about the black hole at the end of the hallway.


----------



## Habbyguy (Mar 22, 2010)

Ok maybe I should have posted a pic of the room I have to work with first. I would like to be able to have two maybe three trains running at the same time. To have three going at the same time I would need three loops. Is that possible in the room I have to work with? I am going to be using a MRC Command 2000 DCC that I bought a long time ago.


----------



## mkschram (Feb 8, 2010)

I don't see a problem with running 2 trains. I think that with proper planning, 3 trains are possible, but depending on what you are planning for a layout ,(as in scenery and structures) 3 trains could be pushing it.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

mkschram said:


> Wow! That looks like quite an undertaking. I understand all the blue lines, but am unclear about the black hole at the end of the hallway.




You didn't answer his question?

I to would like to know what the black hole is?
Mountain?
Lake area?
Laundry shoot to the basement?
Furnace sitting there?
Access hole? (Though you don't need one there)

Or for a star war scene your adding to the layout?:laugh:

What's the black hole for?


Edit......,

Sorry, I just went back and looked it now says access hole, lol, all that writing for nothing.:laugh:

You could add a mountain over it just make it so you could lift it out when you need to get in the hole.

I think you could get three loops in the area. Though over by the door the 33'x25' would just have to be some kind of siding or something.
How about instead of the black hole you just cut out that corner that sticks out into the room. You wouldn't need the hole then.


----------

